# Greek Food!



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

So...I've got an interview coming up at a greek restaurant. Unfortunately I know very very little about greek food. I think my one experience of "Authentic" Greek food was in Las Vegas. Basically that was seven different kinds of meets carved off spits at the table. Good, but not really in depth.

Anyone able to point me in the right direction as to where to read up? Maybe a book or two to look at?

Matt


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

OMG Matthew good luck!!!

Books?? I suggest you go to a restaurant in your area that you consider sucessfull and see what they serve.

There are many books especially those of Diane Kochylas. 

Nicko who is an american who was worked in Greece finds them accurate.

Also she has published a new FANTASTIC one under the title " The Glorious Foods of Greece" but this must be very sophisticated for a Greek restaurant in the states.

But Matthew... Greek food is not chopped meat!!!

It's casseroles or should I say ponds of olive oil where you can "fish" everything

Vegetables, fish, meat!!! 

Oh and pies!!! learn the basic pies.

Good luck and come back again to tell what happened


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<But Matthew... Greek food is not chopped meat!!!>>

Yup, I knew my one experience surely didn't encompass much of greek food which is why I came here to ask.

I'll have to go to ye ole local book store and look for Diane Kochylas.

<<Also she has published a new FANTASTIC one under the title " The Glorious Foods of Greece" but this must be very sophisticated for a Greek restaurant in the states.>>

Welp, the place I'm interviewing at is (if this restaurant groups past work is any indication) top notch. The thing that I like most about their menu is they focus on "Family" style dining. Where you buy the whole fish etc. There is an italian place near where I live that also does that type of "family" dining. Personally I find that kind of stuff in a restaurant environment exciting and fun.

<<Good luck and come back again to tell what happened>>

Worse comes to worst I'll kill them with enthusiasm.

Matt


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I second the works of Diane Kochylas. See a review I wrote here.

http://www.cookbooksonline.com/ubb/F...ML/000458.html

The Food and Wine of Greece is a better book, but you get the idea.

Phil


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The Authors Last name is spelled.

*"Kochilas"*

In case someone wanted to do a search.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Matthew: if you have the time and money, _go and eat at the restaurant_ before you have the interview. That way you can familiarize yourself with their menu, taste some dishes, and come up with some intelligent questions to ask them. And, you'll eat some terrific food!

I know that the "Greek" food I've eaten is probably a pale imitation of Athenaeus's, but here's some info:
1. Greek appetizers ("mezze") are incredibly varied and delicious. Lots of dips such as _taramasalata_, a puree of roe; _tzatziki_, minced cucumber in yogurt. Lots of cold vegetable salads (eggplant, roasted peppers, giant broadbeans).
2. Skordalia: one of the most delicious inventions of humankind: a puree of potatoes and GARLIC, used as a dip or sauce.
3. Lamb cooked every way imaginable. Innards, too. _(Look in the postings of the past year for a thread on kokoretsi.)_ 
4. Fish, also simply cooked, especially grilled.

Like so many other "cuisines," Greek food is based on fresh ingredients, simply prepared to highlight their natural flavors.

Best of luck!


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<Matthew: if you have the time and money, go and eat at the restaurant before you have the interview. That way you can familiarize yourself with their menu, taste some dishes, and come up with some intelligent questions to ask them. And, you'll eat some terrific food!>>

Heh, that would be probably next to impossible this weekend. Not only is it Easter Weekend...but Atlanta is also hosting the NCAA Final Four. Downtown (and the trendy area this restaurant happens to be located at) will be a nasty nasty horrid mess most of this weekend. And the interview is monday.

<<Lots of cold vegetable salads (eggplant, roasted peppers, giant broadbeans).>>

Now that's something I could get into. I've been on a 'Vegetable Salad" tilt lately. Mushroom salads...cucumber salads...all good...especially this time of year.

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Matt


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Welp...interview one down, I think it went pretty well. Now I just wait patiently by the phone. This may sound crazy but it was just great to sit down and talk about food with someone that shared the same passion for cooking/working in a kitchen as I do.

Matt
-With my fingers crossed of course


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

So...what did the owner asked you??? 
Did he asked you about Greek Food???:bounce:


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<So...what did the owner asked you???>>

To be honest I can't remember any specific questions he asked me other than about any previous experience I had. Basically we just sat down and talked about the restaurant, how they like to prepare and present their food, and about the Culinary Institute of America. All in all a great conversation. One of the most amusing things to me was that I had thought to myself more than a few times that if I got the job I would spend as much time there as I could. Basically that they would have to tell me to go home to get me out of the kitchen. But, I didn't even mention it, instead he did. He said even though 40 hours a week was the law that spending as much time there learning as possible would be a good idea. I couldn't have agreed more.

<<Did he asked you about Greek Food???>>

Yup, and I told him up front that I knew next to nothing about Greek food, but that in and of itself was very exciting to me because I would learn so much about the food as well as about the ingredients that I had never experienced before. Ouzo for one, I really don't like the taste of anis to be honest with you, so learning about anis flavoring and using it will be a whole new world for me.

The more I think about it, the more I realize it's gonna suck if I don't get this job. It would really be a perfect environment to work and learn in.

Matt


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

In my opinion you did very well for admitting that you knew nothing about Greek Food! he would know immediately!
Did you tell him that you have a crew of people here ready to help you?? 

If you don't get the job is not the end of the world! I hope you will though!


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Whoo hoo. Got the job. If anyone needs to reach me I'll be busy doing the "happy dance" for the next couple of hours.

Thanks for all the help and info everyone.

Matt


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

Learn a lot, and have a great time there!

P.S. "Be careful what you wish for -- you may get it."


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey Matthew!

That's great!! You begin your carrer by cooking real food !!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Matthew357! I agree with Athenaeus: you did good by telling the truth!

Let's do a little dance in the kitchen


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Matthew!


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. My first night is past me and I have to say I'm more excited now than I was before going in to work, hopefully I'll be able to get to sleep.

The whole evening I felt like a wide eyed newborn, but I'm learning!

Matt


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Congrats Matthew!


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Welp, day three has come and gone, figure I'll share a few random thoughts and musings.

My first is that I realized tonight how much I'm really enjoying this. Even though I was standing there with a table full of grape leaves that I had to get rolled into Dolmadikia (if you can ever try one of these do, they are, simply amazing) while at the same time four fish had just come back to be scaled, gutted and scored, and my back and feet were killing me, I was still (in the back of my mind at least) having a blast.

If you have to scale and gut fish, wear gloves, I learned how beneficial this is after I had torn my hands to shreds.

Knives are a valuable commodity, guard yours with your life. Swinging around a fish scaler like a deadly weapon seems to work. Also, when you really really need a steel, it will mysteriously vanish, when you don't need it, it will always be in the way.

If you had told me a week ago that I would be LOVING fennel and leeks, I would have told you that you were crazy. Now, I do really love them both.

Prassopitakia taste much better after you have made 200.

If the pastry chef stops at your station for a few seconds and you ask him if you are scoring the fish properly, much laughing will ensue as the Pastry Chef walks off.

Having the cook at the Grill station say "Good Job on that fish" is amazingly gratifying. 

Even though I'm just doing the repetitive grunt work right now, I'm still loving every minute of it. Every minute I spend in the Kitchen working I am reaffirmed in my belief that this is what I really want to do.

Working in a three star (hopefully four after our next review) restaurant is everything I've expected and more.

Matt


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

WHAT?????

You work in a three star Greek restaurant???

Oh well I should have know when you mention that you prepare prassopitakia!!!:lips: 

Hey Mat, do you serve dolmadakia with a lemon sauce??

Hmmm You know Greeks are having the lent this period and instead of making the original domades they make the yalanzti (fake) ones. Just rice with a lot of onion and mint (to help you digest it  

This one is served with yoghurt whicj is not allowed during the Lent but it's not as bad as meat 

Tell me what else you serve?:bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Matt,

I just love your enthusiasism! It’s times like these (reading your post)
That I get a great big smile on my face. This is the type of attitude that is so refreashing.

It’s really hard sometimes to stay positive and focused on your goals when you are the new guy/gal on the block, but if you stay true to your heart, and work as hard as you absolutely can, you will succeed.

It’s obvious to me (and others) by your posts scatterd around the boards that you really want to learn and grow. What a pleasure for us to watch people’s development.

I would love if you could start a running journel of your expereainces for us.
A few have done this in the past and it’s a great tool and a lot of fun.

Once again Matt
Congratulations
CC
:chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Looks like you picked the right trade, Matthew.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Matt, reading posts like yours make me happy to work in this industry. Yes, learning is wonderful, food is wonderful, growing is wonderful.

BTW: what is/are *prassopitakia*? :lips:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Matt,

Greek food is a great cuisine to learn it is my favorite. Everything is fresh and simply prepared. One of my favorite dishes at a restaurant I frequent here in Chicago is fresh roasted snapper with olive oil and fasolakia as a side.

Congratulations on the job. 

Here is a tip on Greek cookbooks. The books by Diana Kochilias are very good. However if you want to get the real "from the heart" recipes find a local Greek Orthodox church and by one of the cookbooks that they ladies of the church put out. It will have everything you need and it won't cost much.

Also you haven't truly prepared Greek food until you have prepared Magaritsa (gut soup) or Kokoretsi (Athenaeus help me with the spelling).


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

There was a thread on Kokoretsi just around when I first got here last year (May? June?). Yum. Looking forward to the Ninth Avenue Festival just before Memorial Day to get to eat some again!


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<Hey Mat, do you serve dolmadakia with a lemon sauce??>>

I'm not sure how the Dolmadakia are plated. Hopefully if I can get all my prep work done early today I'll be able to hop over to the expo and watch some of the plates go out.

<<Tell me what else you serve?>>

Welp, the entrees are mostly fish, prepared simply with olive oil and lemon juice. Fagri, Tsipoura, Lavraki, Salachi etc. The Mezedes are Dolmadakia, Pressopitakia, Tzatzki, Taramosalata, Melintzanosalata, Htipiti, Kalamarakia Tiganta, Piperies Kai Antzouyies, Feta Epirou Psiti. Side dishes are things like Agriohorta, Melintzanes Domates, Patates Tiganities, Patzaria Me Skordalia.

<<BTW: what is/are prassopitakia?>>

Melted Leeks, Scallions, Feta Cheese and Dill wrapped in Country Filo Pastry and then Baked I believe (maybe fried, not sure).

Matt


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Let me get this straight... you graduated from the CIA and can still admit you don't know everything? That's when the chef knew he'd found someone great! 

Hee hee... take that last comment with a grain of salt. Really. 

I think having someone come in who is excited to learn and full of energy is better than someone who has worked with Greek food before and thinks they know everything.

Never stop learning. 

I agree, keep a journal, then you can look back someday and realize just how very much you have learned. It can be an incredible realization. 

Sounds so wonderful! We're all happy for you!

~~Shimmer~~:bounce:


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<Let me get this straight... you graduated from the CIA and can still admit you don't know everything? That's when the chef knew he'd found someone great!>>

Heh, I wish I had graduated from the CIA...not yet, though I do plan on attending in about a year or so. Though, I know that really won't change my prospective on everything.

I made a promise to myself a while ago that once I graduate from the CIA I won't take any job other than a line cook position at a good restaurant. Sure I'll probably get job offers to be a Sous Chef someplace or if I'm lucky even the executive Chef position...but honestly, doing those things that early would just be pretentious of me.

<<I think having someone come in who is excited to learn and full of energy is better than someone who has worked with Greek food before and thinks they know everything.>>

Heh, I don't think even after I have ten years of experience behind me in a certain type of food will I feel comfortable saying I know everything about the food. I may say "This is the way I like to do it so this is the way we will do it" but not "This is the only way to do it" or "This is the best way to do it."

Matt


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Just thought I'd give an update of the goings on in the kitchen. Work is going good, I think I'm fitting in with the overall operation of the place and the line cooks and Chefs all are nice folks and seem to like me.

My hands are in shambles because the restaurant operates in a somewhat unique matter when it comes to the fish. Basically our main kind of entre is fish prepared in a classic greek style and sold by the pound. So, you could order your meal to be a 1 pound lavraki or a 1.5 pounder. Most of these fish are gutted, cleaned and scaled before service but they also have a display of fish near the entryway of the restaurant where customers can also say "I want that fish" and they will weigh it, bring it back to the Kitchen and that is where I come in cleaning the fish and preparing it to be cooked. The problem is I'm also doing other work as well while this is going on so I'm constantly having to take my hands from dry to wet then back to dry. I wear gloves when cleaning the fish but it still doesn't keep my hands from getting wet. Hopefully soon I'll devlop some good calouses and it won't bother me as much.

I recently bought a set of some Wusthof Grand Prix knives and I absolutely LOVE them. Great balance, a good handle and they keep their edge well. I also bought a pair of Wusthof kitchen shears for clipping of gills and fins. Unfortunately they weren't that well constructed and they broke tonight (the conection between the two blades spread about 1/4 an inch apart making them unusable. It was kind of funny because after service was done we had four line cooks gathered around this one set of shears trying to figure out how to fix them. But we could never figure them out so I'll have to take them back to the store tomorrow.

It's been really fun so far. Even though I'm stressed to the max trying to keep up with what I have to do every day.

I've been really impressed with the lengths the Chef has us go to to assure that everything that leaves the kitchen is as fresh as possible. The fish is very fun to work with and incredibly fresh. Crimson gills and clear eyes all around. My favorite fish to clean are the Dover Sole. It's really amusing how their skin can just be peeled off in one quick motion.

Welp, that's all for now, I gotta get some rest...Saturdays are (as everyone knows) incredibly busy and I have to be on top of my game.

Matt


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

The antibacterial soap I always had to use made my hands break out really badly. I bought a generic creamy Vaseline lotion (cream, not gel or jelly) and it did wonders. Just thought it might help your hands take a break!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Welp, another Saturday evening service down. I didn't get nearly as much done as I had planed/wanted to because of all the other things I did to help out.

Was fun to see the line cooks trust me enough to help prepare intregal parts of their mis-en-place (sp?). I actually got to show off a small bit tonight with my knifework. I helped chop some onions very thinly. Working in a Japanese place did have it's advantage of giving me a solid foundation of good chopping/slicing skills.

It got kind of hectic tonight for me when the fry station was running out of prepared calamari and at the same time the Expo was running out of parsley. Had four things going at once and wanted to pull my hair out. But luckily I got it all done in time for everyone.

I realized tonight how well the kitchen is constructed. It's about a medium size kitchen I would guess, but everything is arranged so well it seems to be the prefect size. Two walk ins and lots of refrigiration at every station. A seperate expo for the Garde Manger, Hot App/Fry station and then a third for the Grill/saute station. It all works very well and the plates seem to be very well timed. About the only thing that throws the kitchen out of whack is when the Grill Assistant gets bogged down with too many fish to plate. The fish can be cooked much more quickly than the GA can cut/debone them. Plus the occasional extra large fish will slow it down as well. We had a 12 pounder come through this evening....those usually take about 40 to 45 minutes from start to finish...but they look just AMAZING once they are plated. 

I found out that the Dolmadakia aren't served with a lemon sauce, though in my humble opinion their flavor stands very well on it's own. The combination of the flavors of the filling contrasted with the soury sweetness of the grape leaves is just great. It's on my list of dishes to make at home for sure.

I have a question for everyone though. As most of you probably all know I'm VERY much into food as well as doing a good job. I've been wanting to ask the Chef his honest opinion on how I've been doing but don't want to come off as pushy. Any suggestions as to if I should or shouldn't? I've worked here about two weeks so far.

One last thing was my discovery of our good olive oil. Stuff that they have specially imported from Greece. It is incredibly amazing and adds a certain special touch to everything it goes on. If I ever visit Greece or Italy I am going to make a point of going to an oil pressing factory and tasting fresh pressed olive oil. I'm going to have to find out if it is possible to get whatever brand of olive oil they are getting and using it at home. If anyone has any suggestions of their favorite olive oil I would love to hear that as well.

Matt


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

My opinion on asking the Chef how you're doing - go for it! Phrasing might be the key - like saying, 'gee, I feel like I'm a little slow (or whatever) compared to the other guys - do you have any pointers that might help me out? That way, you've immediately addressed something, instead of putting him on the spot to say, well, you're this and that, and maybe putting you on the defensive. 

He obviously knows your experience level, and I would think he'd be happy to give some guidance along the way. Although, some positive strokes are great, too! And can go a long way when you're in the weeds and it seems like you have four thumbs!!!

Re tastings of olive oil - I'm sure there are 'Fancy Food Shows' or 'Restaurant Shows' in Atlanta; the best way to taste is to get to one of the shows, where there are booths from Italy, Greece, Spain, the U.S., all with their oils showcased and open for sampling with a little bread. The first time I was at a show, I was totally blown away by the differences in all the tastes! Up until then, I had read about it, and from my own kitchen purchases had done a little comparing, but to have all those oils right there in front of you - amazing!!!


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

So, I thought I'd just check in, been a while since I posted or read the boards, I've just been busy busy busy.

Work is going along quite well, at least, it is in my opinion, of course I've allready found out that my view of "quite well" is a bit slanted compared to everyone elses.

I'm the kind of person that thrives on pressure. I like having so much to do that I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to get it all done. It's kind of an internal challenge I keep for myself to get it all done. So while the other cooks are like "dude, you're here all the time!" I'm like "I love this!"

I had an interesting conversation with one of the chefs two nights ago. Just discussed my plans, food, being a cook etc. One thing he said that I think will stick with me is "Remember, it is not a sprint, it is a marathon"

I found out tonight that the executive Chef used to work at the French Laundry. Something that put him in a whole new world of respect in my eyes. Actually, I allready had all the respect for him in the world, I would guess that now it has a tinge of awe.

I'm beginning to wonder when everyone will get tired of me asking questions. I'm constantly peaking over someones shoulder and asking "What is that" or "Why do you do it that way" I'm learning tons every day.

Welp, I'll be reading more of the boards and posting more soon. Hope all is well with everyone else.

Matt


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<Also you haven't truly prepared Greek food until you have prepared Magaritsa (gut soup) or Kokoretsi (Athenaeus help me with the spelling).>>

We made both of these this weekend for Greek Easter. Both were amazing...even though we did offer a version of the Magaritsa without the innards.

I got to help prepare the Kokoretsi from start to finish. My only complaint was after rolling them all in the lamb casings my hands didn't smell too good for a while.

The most amusing thing was all the Greeks in the kitchen kept stopping by my station as I was rolling them and stealing a few bites of the filling. It's a good thing we ran out of casings before we ran out of filling.

Matt


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I guess we have been doing the same things this week end Mathew 

In order to remove the odour from your hands, rub them with lemon peel and lemon juice


----------



## honey pot (May 7, 2002)

Hey Matt!

Really diggin' reading about your adventure - so glad it's going well for you and, most importantly, that you're enjoying it so much!

I would also love to find an olive oil tasting event. Never really appreciated the stuff til the last couple years.

My personal favorite is Sagra (or is it Sarga?). Give me a hunk of ciabatta and a dish of oil, and I'm in heaven!  

Let us know the brand your place uses-


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<Let us know the brand your place uses>>

That's the thing...I don't know if our best olive oil is even a brand. We actually use two or three branded olive oils and blended oils in the kitchen, but our best stuff is specially imported, comes in these five gallon non-descript containers and is simply amazing. It's not something you could buy unless you set up a special importing deal with a producer in Greece.

The other branded stuff really isn't anything to write home about...but it's all good quality...just not anything like our "good" stuff.

Heh, I almost forgot. Yesterday I actually had a day off, so, being a complete foodie I made reservations for me and my family at the restaurant I work at. Showed up, got one of the best tables in the house, ordered some Ouzo and a bottle of really great Greek White wine. Then our waitress came back and promptly informed us that she needed our menus because the Chef would be planning our meal for us.

My family was completely flabergasted, they had never had anything like that happen (neither had I but I suspected Chef was prone to do that since he did work at the French Laundry). What came next was a veritable laundry list of just about every thing we make. Dolmadakia, Spanocopitakia, Calamari, Octopus, Pan Fried Feta, Htipiti, Tzatziki, Taramasolata, a three pound lavraki and then four deserts, our fruit plate, Baklava, Ravini Me Santiyi, loukomades. I think I was the only one at the end that could still put anything in my mouth and swallow it, they were all stuffed and completely content. It was simply amazing, a food experience I'll remember for the rest of my life.

Matt


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey Mat it was a great idea to visit the restaurant with your family!!!

Greeks appreciate those things very much.
They are very flattered if you go to their place and let them feed you especially of you bring your family together. This means trust.
Key word in our culture 

Do you know where the owner of the restaurant comes from. Which region of Greece I mean?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, Matt -- a lot of good restaurants really want their staff to come in as customers. That way they get to see things from the customers' perspective -- it can make a big difference in the way they work afterwards. Some give gift certificates, some give discounts, some comp you, it varies from place to place. Some even ask you to fill out a report! It's all part of the education you get on-the-job.

As for the treatement you got: Hey, we take care of our own! Especially if they work as hard as you do. One of the great perks of the business.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

In another life, I was at a convention in Detroit. They have/had a reknowned Greektown. There were about 12 of us milling around trying to figure out which restaurant to patronize. We settled on the one with the longest line, figuring that it had to be THE place. Were were told that the weight was going to be at least 90 minutes. After a couple of minutes we noticed that one of us had disappeared, Nickos! 2 minutes later we see him up front talking to the captain and waving us up. We were ushered upstairs into a private room. We were not presented with menus but the food started to flow. I can't remember what we ate but it was great. We must have eaten for 2 hours! Now that's hospitality


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

I found out today that I will be moving up to Garde Manger in a few weeks. Needless to say I'm very excited. I'll have three days of training and then after that I'm on my own. It is probably the most complex position as far as the variety of dishes that are served from that station. The only other station that would come close would be the saute. So I know I have a lot to learn and hopefully I can pick it up quickly enough. I've allready talked to the person that will be training to me and hopefully by the third day of training (which happens to be our busiest night) I will be able to run the station on my own.

On a somewhat related note if any of you are looking to pick up a new steel soon I highly recommend the oval shaped one from Chef's Choice. It works very well imho.

Matt


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Congrats, Mathew! My first restaurant job was to be as prep cook; my first day when I walked in, the boss put me on garde manger!!!!!! I personally think it's a station that doesn't get the respect it deserves; we did all the aps and salads, and I believe the first impression a person has of the very first dish they're served is going to stay with them the entire meal. 

I know you'll do well; what an incredible opportunity you've discovered - It's exciting to hear from you, and to watch you grow and develop your skills. Keep on keepin on!!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Marmalady is 100% right: garde manger is one of the most important jobs (after dishwasher), and never get credit. And she's also right about your ability to do it. (At least, as long as you've been telling us the truth.)  

You'll find that after you've done gm, any other line position will be like a walk in the park.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have a great deal of respect for G.M.

But a walk in the park Suzanne?

IMHO, I would have to disagree


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When I did gm at Match Uptown, I had to do 9 or 10 platings, plus fry station and 6 or so desserts. Not including the prep for those items, as well the sauces that went with them and some sauces that other stations used. When I got moved to grill, I only had 3 plates, and the prep/sauces for them. To me, that was a LOT less work. On saute there and elsewhere I also had fewer plates and less prep.

Also, because gm provides most of the first courses the customer gets, the pressure to get it out FAST is greater. On entree stations the main pressure is in the coordination with the other people on the hot line.

Of course, I won't even talk about the place where I had to do the ENTIRE lunch menu (exc. desserts) on my own.

Anyway, that's just what I have experienced. It could certainly be different in other restaurants.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Where I worked as GM, I did all aps (except for fried), all salads & their house-made dressings, all cold and hot sandwiches plus special sandwich spreads, pizza station (including making the pizza dough and focaccia we used for a sandwich, AND desserts, and all the prep for everything.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

When I did Garde Manger, I came in around noon to do prep work, including half of the saute station's prep. I was responsible for appetizers, salads, and desserts, so I also made the desserts, the dressings, the sauces, chopped/pitted/grated/whisked, etc everything that needed it. During dinner service, I also helped plate entrees when they were in a hurry, and at times did some of the grill work when needed. 

We had three people in our kitchen at night- garde manger, saute, and grill, so everyone did a lot of work. 

The most fun I ever had! And I can mince parsley finer than anyone else I know. (That's from having to do it over way too many times).

~~SHimmer~~


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<The most fun I ever had! And I can mince parsley finer than anyone else I know.>>

So what was your solution when the parsley was too wet after mincing it? The tried and true wrap in a napkin and twist or something more elegant?

Chef likes our parsley to be an incredibly fine mince...almost dustlike but there is only one station that garnishes with it so I only have to dry the parsley for that station...kind of hard to sprinkle when it's clumping up on you.

On a mildly related note. Has anyone ever heard of Guenter Seeger? (I think that's his name). He was in to eat the other night and the sous chef made sure everything that went to his table was perfect.

Matt


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I just read this whole thread for the first time and was thoroughly fascinated!
Good for you Matthew!-it sounds like you are doing a bang-up job and learning a lot as you go. 
I've always believed that every chef should work in a Greek restaurant as part of his/her training for several reasons. 1) You learn one of the 3 cuisines upon which most western cuisine is based -Greece, Rome and China (unfortunately, most of indigenous American cooking technique is lost to history.) 2) You get a sense of the "familial" ethic upon which all food-service business was originally based (your experience when you brought your family in is a great example of this ethic-it's rare elsewhere.) 3) Greek resturants are usually so busy that everyone works in 5th gear all the time which teaches speed and organization. 
I wish my experience in the world of Greek restaurants had been as supportive. It was 20 years ago and the chefs were still very doubtful and suspicious of a woman in the kitchen. But Man!, all those lessons still came through in spades! I still make avgolemono in the very same way that I learned back then, it's great!
Let me know if you get a good recipe for galatoboureko-I'm still looking for a good one. 
Thank you for sharing your experiences and knock 'em dead, man!

One more note--watch out for fish poisoning when doing all that fish prep. A little of the fish bacteria in a small cut on your hand can make you very, very sick! Wear gloves whenever possible, and really scrub your hands (like a surgeon) with antibacterial soap after prepping it. Then slather on the hand cream-try udder cream-it works the best on sore fingers. 
Good Luck!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

From reading this book it seems that the Greeks have a huge headstart on the technique of braising. Just an fyi and addendum to Kyle's previous post.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Won "Best Chef: Southeast" from James Beard Foundation in 1996, among other accolades.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Matthew-

The only method I know is to wrap it in an absorbant towel, but not paper, more like cotton and squeeze and squish as much water out as possible. 

I have been told that when the cutting board turns green, the parsley is fine enough.

That wasn't fine enough, where I worked.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

Tonight was a fairly interesting and fun one. The day started just like every other friday, prepping like crazy to get everything in it's place...then about 4:30 we found out how many covers we had on the books. Suffice to say we were rather surprised with the small amount...is it that way with everyone else? We were actually just about as busy Wednesday night as we were tonight. I figure memorial day does strange things to the non-barbecue restaurants.

The interesting thing was how the news affected the kitchen as a whole. I think any of you that have worked in a restaurant know how the kitchen gets before a busy night...somewhat quiet, everyone moving quickly and efficiently..there is almost the feeling of a bow being drawn tight before it is fired. Well, as soon as we heard the number of covers that we had coming we all started joking around, a much more fun atmosphere. We hardly broke a sweat tonight. I would guess this is probably the first night that I really paid attention to the overall mood of the kitchen.

So...that meant that I was a good bit ahead on my prep work so I was all wrapped up rather early. So I wandered over to the GM and started taking notes, got to try my hand at tossing a few plates together etc. Which was great fun and I'm really looking forward to getting my hands dirty there. So, while I was standing around watching everything Chef is tossing together a menu for a special pair of guests that had come in. Doing things with his usual flair, plating our regular dishes and items in interesting and different ways. So as he is running around working his magic he suddenly says "Matt! Do you have some Spanokopita mix?" This of course caught me completely off guard. The first thing that popped into my paranoid head was "Heh, OF COURSE I've got Spanokopita mix, I know what you would do to me if I showed up tomorrow and didn't have it, what do you think I am, crazy?!?" I didn't actually say that, instead I said "Yes Chef." So he told me to go get it. I ran back to the walk in wondering what in the world he was going to do with my Spano Mix. (FYI: Our spano mix consists of leeks, scallions, dill, spinach, feta and some egg.). I come back out of the walk in and he is poking around in the Grill reach in looking at some of the lobster with a thoughtfull expression on his face. I stood there quietly for a few seconds just watching what he would do next. I guess he decided not to do whatever he was thinking of with the lobster because he put it away turned around took the Spano Mix and headed off in the direction of the Hot Apps station. I didn't want to get in the way so I headed back to the GM and worked there for a few minutes. After about five minutes I couldn't keep my curiosity at bay and I wandered over to Hot Apps and what I saw really amazed me. He had taken the spano mix and stuffed it inside two calamari, cooked them on the grill for a few minutes (the grill marks were really great looking), floured and fried the tentacles then he plated them like they were still alive. It really just blew me away that he could think of something so inventive and appealing off the top of his head. The funny thing was about fives minutes later I was thinking not about the visual affect but the actual flavors involved and how they really did go together quite well. It also made me wonder if culinary genius like that is a gift or something that will come with time and experience. To be honest with you I don't think I would have ever thought of something like that. It just went to show why Chef did quite well at the French Laundry

Welp, I gotta get to bed, tomorrow will probably be busier than tonight was.

Matt


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Great story! Sounds like a terrific place to learn.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Mat

My husband who follows the forum occasionaly as visitor says that he enjoys extremely your stories 

They remind him of a young boy who used to work in the kitchens of the Greek restaurants of NYC years ago trying to collect money for college 

Without wanting to spoil the image you have for your chef, stuffed calamaris are very popular dishes in Greece 

Usually they are stuffed with cheese pie filling or cous cous or what ever comes to your mind.I make them with shrimp saganaki for example. Try it 

BTW another popular dish is stuffed peppers you know which ones, the horn shaped green ones!! Ohhh What a dish this one.

I was surprised to read that you serve such dishes at your restaurant.

I wonder if the person who ate that stuff was american or Greek.


----------

